# buying an older dog privately



## huskylover23 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi

i am just curious thats all. hubby has seen an advert for a dog he likes which is about a year old. im not really sure. we are still trying to rescue a dog but so far not having much luck. some of the centres wont let us have one because we have a baby which i can understand.

hubby wants to go and look at this dog later. what kind of things should i check and ask do you think?

we are going to take our dog with us and let them meet off of this dogs territory to see how they are with each other and obviously i will see how this dog is near my baby girl lacey.

im not really sure what to ask though as i have never done this before i have only bought a puppy from a breeder never a dog from an owner. 

i do know dogs body langauge quite well but im not an expert.

so if anyone has any good advice it would be nice to know it?

thanks


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm sorry I'm not an expert in the slightest... but theres obvious things, like the hackles rising, stiff stance, whites of the eyes showing... I'm sure other people will have better ideas for you! The only thing I thought when I saw that it was a year old dog was that although from what I gather, puppies are reeeally hard work, at a year old the dog is in juvie-world, and will still be a pain in the bum and pushing boundaries- so they will still be quite puppyish at this age, but bigger and stronger! :lol:

If I'm wrong, someone put me right, but my girl Amber is a year and a half, so I'm going on my experience, which is subjective, o' course 



edit- just realised you probably know all this, sorry if I sound like a know-all


----------



## huskylover23 (Feb 9, 2010)

AmberNero said:


> I'm sorry I'm not an expert in the slightest... but theres obvious things, like the hackles rising, stiff stance, whites of the eyes showing... I'm sure other people will have better ideas for you! The only thing I thought when I saw that it was a year old dog was that although from what I gather, puppies are reeeally hard work, at a year old the dog is in juvie-world, and will still be a pain in the bum and pushing boundaries- so they will still be quite puppyish at this age, but bigger and stronger! :lol:
> 
> If I'm wrong, someone put me right, but my girl Amber is a year and a half, so I'm going on my experience, which is subjective, o' course


you are right. lady is 2 in november and i have had several moments in the past where i though "omg i cant cope" because she was like a teenager pushing her luck. but since she got to 18 months old she just calmed down and has gone into another place now. like a different dog. no nutty behaviour lol.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I've never done it before, just say to the owner please be honest about your dog as you can't take any risks with such a young baby. Maybe ask if they would be willing to sign a contract stating they to there knowledge the dog is fit & healthy and not aggressive in anyway, i don't know what legal standing it would have but its something. Check for food aggression with your dog around and taking the food of him as little ones can tease dogs with food. Maybe ask to take him out for a walk so you can see if he has any issues when out walking, meeting people and other dogs.


----------



## huskylover23 (Feb 9, 2010)

AmberNero said:


> edit- just realised you probably know all this, sorry if I sound like a know-all


of course not i value your advice


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

Ask for all the paperwork relating to the dog to make sure it isn't stolen.
Go for a walk with the dog to be certain it hasn't any obvious structural problems and to see how it reacts to other outside influences (you don't want to be taking on a problem)
Spend at least an hour with the dog and more if possible. Play with it to see how it reacts when aroused.
Guarding instincts are going to be of paramount importance to you, check this carefully.
The owner can tell you anything, it is down to you to test the dog to see if it will suit you.
I got my dog this way, but I advertised as a home for an older dog.
Good luck


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

We bought Jasper from a private family at 6 months old. The most important thing is to determine why they are selling the dog and whether or not you believe that reason is genuine. If you have any doubts about the dogs history then you should walk away.

If you are happy with their explanation then you can go on to check the obvious things like medical history, how he is with your dog and the baby etc.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I would be very carefull the fact that you have a baby, i know at 12months old they are pretty much pups but they can still huge issues, try and get as good a feel fot the owners as the dog i know its hard to determine wether the owner are genuine or not, but we had to rehome a dog before he was 12 months old for severe aggresion and if we had lied no one would have known with a first meeting unless they were extremely experienced, that he was so bad, so do be carefull, not everyone is who they seem.

Watch how the owner interacts with the dog does he/she seen relaxed with it because we were very uneasy around ours in the end ask her to give the dog something then ask her to take it off it, i know you might feel uncomfortable with this but i would advice you to get as much visual info as verbal.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Some wonderful advice on this thread 

I got both my dogs from private adverts and it couldn't have turned out any better.

Trust your instinct and intuition when you meet the dog and if it feels remotely wrong then walk away.

Hope it all works out for you, I have my fingers crossed


----------



## SarahAvon (Aug 7, 2010)

I would fire a ton of questions at them, and watch for any hesitation with their answers.
As previous posters have said, a 1 year old can be quite difficult, perhaps they enjoyed the puppy stage and now can't handle the dog now it's bigger?


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

My best friend got her first GSD aged 5 years, his owners were divorcing and the woman was moving to a flat so couldn't keep him.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

What reason have they given for selling a dog at this age? I have in the past enquired about a 2 year old newfie and the reason given was that they had moved in with her mother, who bred some other breed (can't remember what) and the newfie was going mad because of all the bitches in season. My first thought was: get him neutered, problem solved. I personally wouldn't trust anyone trying to sell a pet and I would be very wary about a dog this age when you have a baby.

What sort of dog is it, by the way?


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

You posted on the 27th which is only two days ago about your Husky running off and that you would have to do some more recall training.

Yet here you are wanting another dog when you are not really in control of Lady.

Having a two year old Husky, that keeps running off is not a good scenario, no matter how good she was at going home to your husband. Having another potential problem dog is not really what you need as well as your baby of course.

JMHO


----------



## huskylover23 (Feb 9, 2010)

my dog is not problematic thank you. i have posted asking for advice about buying a dog privately, i have not asked for advice on what to do with lady. i am doing some recall work with her and will make sure it is sorted before we get another dog.

we have decided based on some of the advice we have received from other posters not to persue this because of any potential risks to my daughter.

thank you everyone for your advice i really appreciate it x


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

huskylover23 said:


> my dog is not problematic thank you. i have posted asking for advice about buying a dog privately, i have not asked for advice on what to do with lady. i am doing some recall work with her and will make sure it is sorted before we get another dog.
> 
> we have decided based on some of the advice we have received from other posters not to persue this because of any potential risks to my daughter.
> 
> thank you everyone for your advice i really appreciate it x


Thats great glad you have made that decision you having a baby makes it more risky. Good on you comes on for advice and listens to it.


----------

